# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  یک راهنمایی برای کنکور 98 می خواستم

## babak2006

درود به همه دوستان عزیز
مدت زیادی هست دراین انجمن عضو هستم وهمیشه ازمطالب خوبی که دوستان به اشتراک می گذارند استفاده می کنم
الانم اومدم مشکل وسردرگمی که دارم رو مطرح کنم .ازشما راهنمایی بخوام  گرچه اصل مشکل من برمی گرده بی ثباتی تصمیم گیری دراین مملکت که مطمئنا هیچ کس نمی تونه پیش بیتی کنه چه خوابی تا اون موقع خواهند دید اما بهرحال خوش فکری دوستان کمک خواهد بود
ببینید عزیزان من بعد سال ها تصمیم به شرکت درکنکور گرفتم  حالا بهردلیلی شما بزارید به حساب بلند پروازی وارزوهایی که اون سال ها نشد محقق بشه وبگم سال دیپلمم هم قبل 84 هست که اصلا به این قانون معدل هم نمی خوره این که ازاین
 من دیپلم رو اون زمان تجربی گرفتم وبدون گرفتن پیش دانشگاهی رفتم دنبال سرنوشت دیگری 
اما الان با حداکثرذ توان درحال تلاش هستم  ازاول مهروروزی 10ساعت دارم درس می خونم   بدون اینکه زیاد دقت کنم گفتم چون من هدفم سه ساله بود و برای کنکور 98 بزاربرم با کتابای 10 هم شروع کنم وضمن اینکه پایه رو قوی می کنم اون سال با بچه های نظام جدید امتحان بدم  
ولی با توجه به اینکه من باید پیش رو حالا چه حضوری چه غیر حضوری بخونم این جوری خیلی دوباره کاری می شه یعنی هم باید کتاب های پیش رو بخونم هم 12 نظام جدید رو وقتی بیاد 
حالا تو دروس تخصصی زیاد مهم نیست بهرحال فقط جای درس ها رو جابجا کردن  مثلا تو زیست 10 هم بخش حرکت شناسی وجود نداره اما بازم اخرش می شه تخصصی ها رو تطابق داد ببینیم چیه به چیه
ولی تو عمومی ها مثل ادبیات و و زبان یا عربی واقعا کتاب ها متفاوت شده بین سال دوم قدیم ودهم جدید
از طرفی امروز با خودم گفتم من یکی هم که نیستم مطمئنا مشکل هزاران نفرخواهد بود اون سال ومطمئنا فکری خواهند کرد برای منابع اون سال 
برای همین امروز تصمیم گرفتم این تخصضی  های شیمی و قیزیک و ریاضی و زیست رو تا اخراین کتابایی که خریدم بخونم وتموم کنم  ودراخر با کتاب های نظام قدیم  وسال دوم تطابق بدم بقیه رو برم همون سوم قدیم رو بخونم عمومها رو همین الان برم  رو همون سال دوم قدیم چون تو این یک ماه هم بیشتروقتم روهم رو تخصصی ها بودم
نظرشما چیه عزیزان کاری که می کنم به نظرتون صحیحه؟وکلا چه پیشنهادی برای من دارید؟

----------


## parnia-sh

سلام..من کتاب زیست دهم رو بررسی کردم اتفاقا خیلی کامل تر از مال ماست غیر از فصل حرکت پس برای زیست تمام تمرکزتون روی زیست دهم باشه حرکت یه فصل حفظیه میتونی بعدن هم حفظش کنین..وعربی هم یه چیز دستوریه وغیر از معانی کلمات که اوناهم اکثرن شبیهن فرقی نداره..درباره ی زبان هم باز همین ضادقه یعنی توی کلمات فرق دارن من اختصاصیایی دهم رو که بررسی کردم کاملن و شما نیاز نیست دوباره برگردی نظام قبلی رو بخونین..مثلن شیمیشون ..ما یه فصل دوم رو کامل ساختار لوویس داشتیم اما اون دیگه نه پس نیاز نیست مثل ما وقتتون زیاد صرفش کنین یا مثلا ماها محلول رو سوم خوندیم اما اونا دهم..
راستش من منظور سوالتونو نفهیمیدم شما میخاین الآن چیکار کنین؟؟برای پاس کردن نیاز نیس زیاد سخت بگیرین..اگه تاثیر معدل باشه همون نظام جدید رو امتحان بدین تا تاثیرشو بگیرین

----------


## babak2006

> سلام..من کتاب زیست دهم رو بررسی کردم اتفاقا خیلی کامل تر از مال ماست غیر از فصل حرکت پس برای زیست تمام تمرکزتون روی زیست دهم باشه حرکت یه فصل حفظیه میتونی بعدن هم حفظش کنین..وعربی هم یه چیز دستوریه وغیر از معانی کلمات که اوناهم اکثرن شبیهن فرقی نداره..درباره ی زبان هم باز همین ضادقه یعنی توی کلمات فرق دارن من اختصاصیایی دهم رو که بررسی کردم کاملن و شما نیاز نیست دوباره برگردی نظام قبلی رو بخونین..مثلن شیمیشون ..ما یه فصل دوم رو کامل ساختار لوویس داشتیم اما اون دیگه نه پس نیاز نیست مثل ما وقتتون زیاد صرفش کنین یا مثلا ماها محلول رو سوم خوندیم اما اونا دهم..
> راستش من منظور سوالتونو نفهیمیدم شما میخاین الآن چیکار کنین؟؟برای پاس کردن نیاز نیس زیاد سخت بگیرین..اگه تاثیر معدل باشه همون نظام جدید رو امتحان بدین تا تاثیرشو بگیرین


ممنون از محبتتون که راهنمایی می کنید
درسته حق با شماست تو تخصصی ها مشکلی نیست فقط جابجایی مباحث هستش   من اخه رفتم یک سری کامل کتاب کارو کتاب های تست  رو اول مهربرای دهم گرفتم  
من چون سال معدلم  قبل 84 هست بعید می دونم قانونی بزارن که مارو هم شامل بشه راستی مگه الان معدل پیش دانشگاهی تاثیر داره یا دیپلم؟
 در مجموع سوالم این بود با تو جه به خیل عظیمی از متقاضیانی که ازسال های قبل تو اون سال شرکت می کنن تو کنکور  احتمالا با دونوع کنکور مواجه خواهیم شد و بعیده منابع کلا بشه نظام جدید
برای همین برم رو همون سال دوم  عمومی ها را با اونا برم جلو و باتوجه به اینکه مطمئنا من زودتر ازاخرسال کتابا رو تموم می کنم سریع برم رو منابع سوم نه منابع یازدهمی که هنوز وجود نداره
راستی من خیلی سریع نگاه کردم یعنی الان لغات و شعرهای مثلا ادبیات دهم و دوم تغییر نکرده؟من ترسم ازعمومی هاست

----------


## parnia-sh

راستش اصلن نمیشه پیش بینی کرد که سال۹۸کنکور چجوری میشه!!!اما شاید مثل سالای قبل موقع انقلاب دو کنکوره بشه..تصمیم بگیرین کدومو میخایی امتحان بدین وفقط فقط روی اون تمرکز کنین...

----------


## amins

سال 98 کنکور دوتاست، شک نکنید.... ولی فقط هم سال 98 دوتاست 
اونم بخاطر سربازی پسراس... پسرایی که 97 کنکور میدن و اگر قبول نشن فقط میتونن ی سال دیگ کنکور بدن و بخاطر همین کنکور سال 98 رو دوتا میگیرن که اونا هم به مشکل نخورند... چون اگر کنکور فقط بخواد تو قالب جدید باشه دوباره باید همه چی رو از صفر
(زیر صفر کلوین منظورمه) شرو کنند که اصن همچین چیزی رو قبول نمیکنن و ملت میریزن سر سازمان سنجش (بلاخره هیچ پدر و مادری کوتاه نمیاد)
برای همین هم نمیان همچین ریسکی کنند و کنکور رو فقط سال98 ،که دهن همه بسته بمونه دو نوبته برگزار میکنن

----------


## babak2006

واقعا همین طوره برنامه ریزی تو این مملکت بی معنا ست از فردای خودت خبر نداری 
من چون دیدم رقابت کنندگان تجربی خیلی زیادن منم سال ها دوربودم ازدرس گفتم  سه سالی مستمر باید بخونم  اما  الان یک مدته که دارم  می  خونم می بینم امکانش هست بشه دوساله جمعش کنم 
من فقط یکم پایه ریاضیم ضعیف  شده بعد این همه سال و اون یکم بد قلقی درمی یاره واگرنه خدا رو شکر شیمی وفیزیک و زیست تو مخم می ره زبانم مشکلی ندارم پایه ام  خوبه کلا همون یک هفته اخر یک دور کتاب مبتکران رو مرور کنم حله ولی اون سه تای دیگه رو باید بخونم 
فعلا همین کتابایی که هزینه کردم رو تموم می کنم چون واقعا به قول شما رو تخصصی ها فرقی نیست فقط جابجایی مباحثه بعد هم می رم رو منابع سوم تا ببینم روزگار چه خوابی برامون دیده
بازم تشکر

----------


## amh777

> راستش اصلن نمیشه پیش بینی کرد که سال۹۸کنکور چجوری میشه!!!اما شاید مثل سالای قبل موقع انقلاب دو کنکوره بشه..تصمیم بگیرین کدومو میخایی امتحان بدین وفقط فقط روی اون تمرکز کنین...


بله حرف شما درست!
ولی ممکنه انتخاب اینکه کدومو امتحان بدی اختیاری نباشه(یعنی ممکنه بگن نظام قدیمو باید امتحان بدی)

----------


## 3457298

آقا یکی هست منابع مورد نیاز کنکور97و98 بگه منظورم کتابهای درسی و تاریخ چاپشونه. :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## ayl

برادر چرا کنکور 98؟ تلاشتو کن برای کنکور امسال

----------


## 3457298

الان دانشگاهم. :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## مجتبی حسینی سوق

با سلام .برادر منم دقیقا همین مشکل شمارو دارم و برنامه ریزی کردم برای کنکور ۹۸ والان واقعا موندم چی بخونم منم دیپلممو سال ۸۳گرفتم .الان میگن قراره کنکور ۹۸به صورت نظام جدید وقدیم امتحان بگیرن .یعنی باید بریم سراغ کتابهای سال ۸۳یا نه .اصلا ماکه دیپلممون مال سال۸۳میتونیم کنکور نظام جدید بدیم یا حتما باید با نظام قدیما امتحان بدیم

----------


## Moein ch

> با سلام .برادر منم دقیقا همین مشکل شمارو دارم و برنامه ریزی کردم برای کنکور ۹۸ والان واقعا موندم چی بخونم منم دیپلممو سال ۸۳گرفتم .الان میگن قراره کنکور ۹۸به صورت نظام جدید وقدیم امتحان بگیرن .یعنی باید بریم سراغ کتابهای سال ۸۳یا نه .اصلا ماکه دیپلممون مال سال۸۳میتونیم کنکور نظام جدید بدیم یا حتما باید با نظام قدیما امتحان بدیم


من در این باره با دکتر سبطی هم حرف زدم خب واقعا معلوم نیست قراره چی پیش بیاد.ولی من به ایشون و از طرف چند نفر دیگه گفتم که در صحبتهایی که با نماینگان دارند به این مسئله هم توجه کنن و به افرادی مثل ما حق انتخاب بدن که کدوم کتابارو کنکور بدیم چون ایشون خیلی پیگیر هستن.شما هم به خود دکتر سبطی بگین باز هز طریق تلگرام و هم از طریق سازمان سنجش درخواستتون بنویسین که ما حق انتخاب داشته باشیم چون کتابا خیلی گرونه نمیشه هی عوض کرد.منکه خودم نظام جدید میخوام بدم

----------


## Stephen

اگر هددف کنکور 98 هست
میشه فعلا کتاب های دهم  و یازدهم رو خوند تا چند ماه دیگه شاید خبر جدیدی بیاد 
کتاب های ده و یازده که عوض نمیشه دیگه ؟

----------


## fatemeh.s

> سال 98 کنکور دوتاست، شک نکنید.... ولی فقط هم سال 98 دوتاست 
> اونم بخاطر سربازی پسراس... پسرایی که 97 کنکور میدن و اگر قبول نشن فقط میتونن ی سال دیگ کنکور بدن و بخاطر همین کنکور سال 98 رو دوتا میگیرن که اونا هم به مشکل نخورند... چون اگر کنکور فقط بخواد تو قالب جدید باشه دوباره باید همه چی رو از صفر
> (زیر صفر کلوین منظورمه) شرو کنند که اصن همچین چیزی رو قبول نمیکنن و ملت میریزن سر سازمان سنجش (بلاخره هیچ پدر و مادری کوتاه نمیاد)
> برای همین هم نمیان همچین ریسکی کنند و کنکور رو فقط سال98 ،که دهن همه بسته بمونه دو نوبته برگزار میکنن


 کنکور نظام قدیم مسلما بیشتر از یک سال هست تا سه سال نظام قدیم هست کنکورش البته ظرفیتاش خیلی ÷ایین میاد
 اما شما نظام قدیم رو بخونین به نظرم بهتره تا نظام جدید چون طبق گفته ی معلم هامون کتابای عمومی فوق العاده تغییر کردن واصلا باکتابای عمومی  نظام قدیم خیلی تفاوت دارن

----------

